# Egeria densa question



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

Is Egeria densa a bad plant to put into a CO2 enriched tank? For the fact that it uses up bicarbonates? Would this not effect the Kh negatively, or is it not enough to worry about?


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

If the plant has enough CO2, it'll never use the KH/Bicarb.
This is true for any bicarb using aquatic plant.

Regards, 
Tom Barr

www.BarrReport.com


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

Cool thanks for the info.


----------



## shark1505 (Jan 24, 2010)

I would have to agree with plantbrain


----------



## MaD_Sci (Aug 14, 2009)

In my opinion, CO2 only makes things better for plants.


----------

